# Anybody have any purple camo?



## termitedave (Oct 24, 2013)

I was asked if there is a purple camo pen blank. Does anybody know of any ?

Thank You for looking!

David Seaba


----------



## GRMiller (Oct 24, 2013)

I found this site I don't know if its what you want.
Bear Tooth Woods - Bear Tooth Woods Acrylic Pen Blanks

I was called Purple Haze something


----------



## glenspens (Oct 24, 2013)

take a look at makeing your own with purple camo sleves http://composites.sollerpaddles.com,carbon-fiber,carbon,fiber,sleeve,fabric


----------

